# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آزمون برم يا نه ؟

## Elahe_

سلام من پشت كنكوري ٩٨ هستم 
نميدونم ازمون برم يا نه
كنكور اول و دومم رفتم قلمچي ترازم از ٥٥٠٠ بالاتر نيومد..هر بار ميخوندم ميرفتم ازمون ميدادم ترازم كم ميشد كلي نا اميد ميشدم و فقط باعث پسرفتم بود 
با اينكه ميخوندم ولي هيچوقت به برنامه نميرسيدم و تا دي و بهمن كامل از برنامه جدا ميشدم 
همونجوري كه ميدونيد ٩٨ اخرين كنكور نظام قديمه نميخوام ريسك كنم 
به نظرتون برم ازمون يا شروع كنم از الان خودم بخونم تا عيد درسارو تموم كنم و جامع هارو برم ؟ 
اصلا بدون ازمون ميشه موفق شد ؟

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام من پشت كنكوري ٩٨ هستم 
> نميدونم ازمون برم يا نه
> كنكور اول و دومم رفتم قلمچي ترازم از ٥٥٠٠ بالاتر نيومد..هر بار ميخوندم ميرفتم ازمون ميدادم ترازم كم ميشد كلي نا اميد ميشدم و فقط باعث پسرفتم بود 
> با اينكه ميخوندم ولي هيچوقت به برنامه نميرسيدم و تا دي و بهمن كامل از برنامه جدا ميشدم 
> همونجوري كه ميدونيد ٩٨ اخرين كنكور نظام قديمه نميخوام ريسك كنم 
> به نظرتون برم ازمون يا شروع كنم از الان خودم بخونم تا عيد درسارو تموم كنم و جامع هارو برم ؟ 
> اصلا بدون ازمون ميشه موفق شد ؟


سلام
ببين اينكه اگه من آزمون شركت كنم ، موفق ميشم حتما و برعكس ، اگر شركت نكنم پس نميتونم موفق بشم ، هر دوش اشتباهه
آزمون ها خوبيش اينكه اولا جهت درست رو بهت نشون ميده ! اينكه قراره تو در هفته چه درس هايي رو بخوني تا كمترين آسيب به برنامه هات در طول سال زده بشه و بطور كلي نقشه راهت واسه طي كردن تا مسيره ...
زياد وارد كليات داستان نميشم
چون پشت كنكوري هستي ، اگه مشاور و برنامه ريز داري كه يه راه درست رو بهت نشون بده ، ميتوني باهاش هماهنگ كني كه ايا نيازه ازمون بدي و يا اينكه ازمون كدوم موسسه رو باتوجه به سطح درسيت  بهتره شركت كني ....
اگه مشاور و ... نداري ؛ خودت بايد تحقيق كني كه كدوم بودجه بندي موسسات بيشتر و بهتر ميتونه بهت كمك كنه .... اصلا فك نكن كه سوالات اين آزمون برام سخته و ترازم پايين مياد ، و سوالات اون آزمون آبكيه و ....
توي كنكور سوالات شبيه هيچ كدوم از ازمون ها نيست !!!
هم سوال سخت داره ، هم سوال آسون
پس اولويت اولت ، توجه به بودجه بندي آزمون ها باشه

اگر تصميم گرفتي آزموني شركت نكني ، حتما با يه برنامه درست پيش برو و هر جمعه اي كه آزمون ميدن بچه ها ، سوالات رو دانلود كن و صبح روز بعد از خودت ازمون بگير
درصد و تراز مهم نيست !! فقط اينكه بفهمي درسي كه در دو هفته مطالعه كردي ، آيا به تسلط رسيدي يا نه .....
ولي بنظر من حتما آزمون شركت كن !!

----------


## Ebrahim999

من سال ٩٥ كنكور رياضي دادم و قلمچي ميرفتم
امسال تجربي كنكور دادم هيچ ازموني نرفتم(تو خونه هم از خودم ازمون نميگرفتم تا بعد عيد)
بنظرم بري قلمچي بهتره
فقط بدون هدف بيشتر مهارت ازمون دادنه
زياد به تراز توجه نكن فقط به اين فكر كن چطوري ميتوني بهتر شي

----------


## Amir Mahmoodi

صد در صد.اصلا شک نکن.شرکت کردن تو آزمون از ارکان موفقیت تو کنکوره

----------


## SinaAhmadi

خوبی هایی داره شرکت درش..بدی هایی هم داره.. و نظر جامع و خلاصه  من به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری : شرکت نکنی بهتره!

----------


## Elahe_

> خوبی هایی داره شرکت درش..بدی هایی هم داره.. و نظر جامع و خلاصه  من به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری : شرکت نکنی بهتره!


ميشه با دليل بگيد لطفا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hans_Landa

مسلما شرکت در آزمون آزمایشی برای محک زدن خودتون و شبیه سازی در شرایط کنکور قرار گرفتن و مدیریت وقت و تا حدی هم خبر دار شدن از سطحتون با توجه به رتبه و .... کمک کنندست. 
حتما شرکت کنین . حداقل آزمون های جامع رو شرکت کنین .فک می کنم مثلا قلم چی آخرای دی آزمون جامع داره. شرکت در آزمون جامع برای اینکه ببینین مباحث زیاد رو می تونین به یاد بسپرین یا نه ، خوبه.
آزمون های دیگه رو می تونین خودتون امتحان بدین توو خونه و شرکت نکنین ؛))

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk

----------


## amin1441

> خوبی هایی داره شرکت درش..بدی هایی هم داره.. و نظر جامع و خلاصه  من به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری : شرکت نکنی بهتره!


اره منم موافقم یه فارغ التحصیل فقط جامع شرکت کنه کافیه...

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*فقط 4 تای آخر جامع سنجش رو شرکت کن*

----------


## Elahe_

Up

----------


## last shot

مگه قلم و گزینه دو و..برای نظام قدیم ازمون جدا میگیرن؟چون درسهای نظام جدید که فرق میکنه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

خب سوالی که اینجا پیش میاد (البته برای خودتون) اینه که از سالهای قبل که رفتید به ازمون تچربه کافی کسب کردید که اشتباهات گذشته رو تکرار نکنید؟
انگیزه کافی رو دارید که با مثلا قلمچی شروع کنید؟
اگه بر فرض قلمچی شرکت کردید به نظر خودتون این بار "حتما " به بودجه بندیش میرسید یا "احتمالا " میرسید یا "ممکنه " نرسید؟ اگه اولی نبود پس بیخیال بشید بهتره(چون برای اینکه ازمونا رو کامل برسید و کامل به هدف های ازمونای ازمایشی برسید با پیوستگی با برنامه داشته باشید و اگه احتمال میدید نتونید پس باید چاره دیگه بیاندیشید.

این که میگن یه فارغ التحصیل فقط باید ازمونای جامع رو شرکت کنه به نظرم زیاد جالب نیست. با یه نگاه به قبولیا گذشته میبینیم که "اکثرا" با ازمونای ازمایشی کار کردن و ملاک ما هم همین "اکثریت قبولی ها" هستش.

به نظرم قلمچی شرکت کنید از همین تابستون از همین ازمون بعدی که داره میاد و جلسات پنج نفره و جلساتی که دعوتتون میکنن به عنوان اتمام حجت و اینا هم حتما توصیه میکنم شرکت کنین.

اگه ازمونای ازمایشی دیگه ای هم بودن میگفتم شرکت کنین مثلا سال گذشته یه کار خوبی که میشد کرد این بود که قلمچی شرکت میکردیم و بعضی روزا که با قلمچی تو یه روز نمیافتاد ازمون ازمایشی دیگه ای ثبت نام میکردیم به عنوان جمع بندی چیزایی که خوندیم.

امیدوارم موفق باشید.

----------


## Elahe_

> مگه قلم و گزینه دو و..برای نظام قدیم ازمون جدا میگیرن؟چون درسهای نظام جدید که فرق میکنه


آره برنامه نظام قديم گذاشتن تو سايتشون هست

----------


## unlucky

الان نرو. از مهر به بعد ازمون برو.

این 2 ماه سعی کن مباحث پایه رو تا حدود زیادی راه بندازی.
از اول مهر هم یه ازمون ثبت نام کن.
اینکه چه ازمونی بری. ببین کدوم ازمونو بیشتر دوست داری. اونی که خوشت ازش میاد برو. حالا هر کدوم که بود.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*آزمون آزمایشی یه محرک واسه بیشتر درس خوندن و بیشتر تلاش کردن هست و باعث میشه جایگاه حدودی خودت رو بین بقیه داوطلب ها بفهمی 
از طرف دیگه باعث میشه بفهمی نقاط ضعف و قوتت کجاست که بتونی بهتر روشون برنامه ریزی کنی
اینکه قبلا آزمون میدادی و با این که میخوندی ترازت بالا نمیرفت مشکلِ آزمون نبوده بلکه مشکل از خودت بوده 
باید بررسی میکردی ببینی کجای کارت ایراد داشته , درست نمیخوندی , ساعت مطالعت پایین بوده , حواست پرت بوده , منابعت مناسب نبوده
در کل به نظر من آزمون دادن بهتر از ندادنش هست
اما اگه فکر میکنی ترازت باعث تضعیف روحیه ات میشه آزمون ندی بهتره 
 اما حتما با یه برنامه خوب که سر و تهش مشخصه برو جلو و سعی کن حتما آزمون های جامع رو شرکت کنی ( مخصوصا جامع سنجش رو )
*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> ميشه با دليل بگيد لطفا


اول از همه انتخاب ازمون خودش یه مکافاته...و هرکدوم یه ویژگی و یه معایبی دارن که حالا گیریم یه ازمون خوب و معمولی مثل گزینه دو ثبت نام کردی ...(کانون به شدت رد میشه ..چپوندن کتاب . پشتیبان . تبلیغات . هزینه سرسام اور. تقلبی هاش و تراز های مفتش و .... )

مزایا : 1- موندن تو جو مطالعه و کنکور که خیلی مهمه به خصوص واسه مثل من و شما که پشت کنکوری هستیم 
2-بارها و بارها تمرین و رفع اشکال در مورد نحوه ازمون دادن حل سوالات  سرعتی و حل سوالات چالشی جدید در سر ازمون که خودش مهارت میخواد 
همین دوتا..بقیش هیچ...نه برنامه ازمونا کاملن استاندارده نه بودجه بندیشون نه هیچیشون...مثلن منه فارغ التحصیل باید تا عید تموم کنم اونی که دانش اموزم هست باید تا عید تموم کنه ؟؟؟مگه میشه ؟خب من به مراتب میتونم با مرور های بسیار و زودتر تموم کنم 
معایب :1کافیه یک ازمون یا اصن یک هفته از برنامه عقب بیوفتی ..اونموقع رسیدن بهش و حرکت کردن باهاش کار حضرت فیله...بعدش میگی خب تا اینجاشو خودم برنامه میریزم تا اونجا بهش میرسم...در نتیجه یه برنامه ابکی میشه که قطعن بهش نمیرسین چش وا میکنی میبینی یه ماه دیگه کنکوره و هویلا لیلی  :Yahoo (4): ..(لازمش اینه که 100 درصد پایبند باشی به برنامه )
2-فکر بیش از حد به نمره و تراز ...مورد داشتیم طرف چون ترازش 6999 شده و یه دونه تا 7 هزار فاصله داشته 1 هفته لب به اب و غذا نزده ! :Yahoo (4):  (لازمش اینه که بدونی ازمون اصن برای کسب رتبه و تراز نیست بلکه واسه تمرین ازمون دادنه )
3-برنامه ریزی تقریبن همه ازمونا اشتباهه همونطور که گفتم..مثلن واسه یه درسی که تو بیشتر لازم داری تا مسلط بشی توش همونقدری داده که خودشون فکر کردن درسته وقت دادن..ینی یه نسخه واسه همه ...! در صورتی که تو به وقت بیشتری نیاز داری تا درون به تسلط برسی (لازمش اینه  تمام درسا با سرعت و دقت بسیار بالا  در مدت معین جمع بندی کنی که خیلی سخته )

اینکه ازمون برم یا نه رو شما به عنوان یه فارغ ال تحصیل باید خیلی خوب بدونید...بذارین اینو کسایی بپرسن که امسال 12 هم هستن...
اگه میبینن که نیاز دارین به ازمون و میتونین پا به پای عمل کنین برین (ملزوماتی که گفتم )
اگرم میبینین که تنهایی هم میتونین نرین..
من که بدون ازمون راحت ترم و شاید فقط جامع هارو رفتم ..
موفق و پیروز

----------

